# Nargle the Silken Windhound



## Nargle (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay, I think this breed fits me best so far. I kept the same markings as my last character (German Spitz) just changed the breed, but I didn't make a ref anyways, so here it goes!

Name: Nargle
Age: 2 years (18 in humans years)
Sex: Female
Species: Dog (Breed: Silken Windhound)
Height: 18 inches at the withers 
Weight: 25 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: White and red sable
- Markings: All white with a single red sable blotch on the left side of her face, covering her left eye, left ear, part of the cheek, muzzle, and neck.
- Eye color: Warm chestnut brown
- Other features: Black pigments (Eye rims, nose, paw pads) with a pink tongue.
Behavior and Personality: Friendly, adventurous, loving, loyal, fun loving, mellow, curious, creative, people oriented, stubborn, tenacious, occasionally anxious, and gets lonely without constant companionship. 

Skills: Speed, artistic ability, good communication skills, very outgoing.
Weaknesses: Anxiety, gets lonely very easily, easily stressed/spooked, cannot withstand extreme heat or cold, OCD tendencies.

Likes: Friends, road trips, adventures, nature, running, swimming, dogs, art, trees, good food, challenges for the mind.
Dislikes: Extreme heat or cold, being left alone, Being confined to a small space, urban settings, lack of adventure, fighting, loud noises, crappy food. 

History: Spayed, up to date on all shots including rabies

Clothing/Personal Style: Naked, occasionally with a sage or hunter green collar w/ silver jingle bell, or a dog coat in the winter.

Goal: To experience the world and to achieve happiness.
Profession: Lap dog
Personal quote: "Happiness is not a destination, but a journey" 
Theme song: No Ceiling by Eddie Vedder
Birthdate: March 7th
Star sign: Piscies

Favorite food: Seafood
Favorite drink: Smoothies
Favorite location: Nature
Favorite weather: "72 degrees and sunny" (Lol I'm probably the only one who gets that)
Favorite color: Green

Least liked food: Spicy or fast food
Least liked drink: Soda
Least liked location: The city
Least liked weather: Severe storms, below freezing, or blazing hot.

Favorite person: Her lovey, and Basil the Papillon
Least liked person: Her lovey's family =/
Significant other: Her lovey
Orientation: Bi, leaning towards homo

Ref Pics:






Not Nargle, but more pictures of Silken Windhounds just for reference:


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2009)

Awww :3 .

Wings Y/N ?


----------



## Nargle (Dec 29, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Awww :3 .
> 
> Wings Y/N ?


 
No wings, just a regular dog =3


----------



## heedesa (Aug 10, 2012)

WOW! They are very beautiful.


----------

